# Optical Illusion



## wasabi (Nov 21, 2005)

*If you stare at this picture long enough it looks like a giraffe.*


----------



## pdswife (Nov 21, 2005)

LOLOLOL!  Cute!


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 21, 2005)

I love it!!
I can't believe I can see a giraffe


----------



## crewsk (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey, that giraffe was giving me flirty(is that even a word) eyes!


----------



## jennyema (Nov 21, 2005)

Took me a while, but then he appeared!


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 21, 2005)

*Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Hee Hee Hee Hee Hee Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Hee Hee Hee Hee Hee Hee Ha Ha Ha Ha*

LOL LOL LOL Guffaw Guffaw Guffaw giggle giggle giggle HA HA HA HA HA HEE HEE HEE HEE HEE HEE. Oh Man that is funny! HA HA HA HA HA HA.



Cameron and Grace


----------



## middie (Nov 21, 2005)

lol wasabi sooooooo cute !!


----------



## lindatooo (Nov 21, 2005)

Ya got me and I've seen this before!  lolol


----------



## Raven (Nov 22, 2005)

LOL!! Love it!!

I was expecting it to scream at me so I wasn't looking very closely until I knew for sure hee hee.

~ Raven ~


----------



## cara (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Piccolina (Nov 23, 2005)

Raven said:
			
		

> LOL!! Love it!!
> 
> I was expecting it to scream at me so I wasn't looking very closely until I knew for sure hee hee.
> 
> ~ Raven ~


 I've sort of become like that too Raven - seen one too many of those horrific screaming monsters hidden in seemingly normal pics and videos, but Wasabi would never do that too us


----------

